# GREAT Alternative "Dog Door" Idea



## FemGemini (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, I own a large Great Pyrenees and was in the market for a large dog door to allow my dog the freedom to roam to/from the yard and garage. The problem was I could not find anything that didn't cost over $200 worth installing. He's a big, rambunctious dog and most of the products I saw online were expensive, might fit him and seemed very flimsy. 

So I began to search for an alternative and came across this product called Aluminum Max-Bullet Strip Door System from a company called Aleco. The product is geared for completely different industry but does exactly what I need. The ease of installation (15 Minutes), the low-cost replacement of strips should one get chewed on/torn/etc. and the ease of exiting/entering makes this product a win-win in my book (can't say the same about typical doggy doors)!! Also and most importantly, I have peace of mind knowing I can securely close my standard door without the worry of someone or something entering through a dog door. Also, you can get the basic kit for $100.

I'm sooo thrilled with this product and know I can't be the only Large Breed dog owner with this problem so I'm sharing. Also, here is a pic of my dog coming through the "door". I hope this helps someone and if you need more info, send me a message.

inf


----------



## glumerys (Jun 19, 2011)

good idea all the praise from me


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh this is great! I leave my door wide open in good weather so my dog can come and go.. but this lets flies in, and defeats heating/cooling my home. This could really help! Thanks for the info


----------



## Globe (Jun 12, 2011)

Got one very similar standing next to the back door, ready to be installed.

Unfortunately summer seem to have decided not to come visit this year so...... Sigh.


----------



## MJohnson77 (Jun 8, 2011)

We got this a year or two ago for my pup.

It's awesome in the summer time, but really stinks in the winter, heck, we don't even use it then because it's so cold! Still though, it's definitely recommended because it's hassle free


----------



## FemGemini (Jun 19, 2011)

I agree that this does not do much as far as shielding the cold/heat. Since this door leads to my garage which isn't heated/cooled and left open almost year-round for my dog, this was an ideal and inexpensive solution for me. And, yes, love that it is hassle free!


----------



## PomeranianLovers (Jun 20, 2011)

That is a nice idea. But, I have to agree with FemGemini.


----------



## FemGemini (Jun 19, 2011)

Wag_More it will definitely help keep out the bugs. Not sure how much it would help with the heating and cooling but it certainly can't hurt!

Thanks Glumery!


----------

